# 17-methyl-1-androstene-17b-ol-3-one (M1T)



## daz31 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys and girls

I just need a little advice I plan on taking m1t soon just 8mg ed for three weeks

should I run trestolone with it. and whats the best supplement for pct for the m1t. I cant get nolva or anything like that

cheers


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

m1t is very strong so if you cant get your hands on a proper pct like nolva or clomid you shouldnt use it , otc pct supplements wont do :nono:

thats my 2cents , someone else might disagree

have you used a prohormone before ?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree, if you cant get serms then don't run M1T


----------



## daz31 (Mar 15, 2012)

mlydon said:


> m1t is very strong so if you cant get your hands on a proper pct like nolva or clomid you shouldnt use it , otc pct supplements wont do :nono:
> 
> thats my 2cents , someone else might disagree
> 
> have you used a prohormone before ?


ive used epistane before, I will probably just bin the m1ts then. an alternative could be trestolone and epistane?


----------



## daz31 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

daz31 said:


> ive used epistane before, I will probably just bin the m1ts then. an alternative could be trestolone and epistane?


sorry dont know much about trestolone , im thinking about starting epistane soon , what kind of pct did you use , get much gains from it ? :thumb:


----------



## daz31 (Mar 15, 2012)

mlydon said:


> sorry dont know much about trestolone , im thinking about starting epistane soon , what kind of pct did you use , get much gains from it ? :thumb:


trestolone is a prohormone to trestolone acetate. it supposed to improve libido, strength and size. and cant bind to the SHBG, mildly hepatoxic.

epistane made me lean, increased my strength and my own father noticed the Christmas tree effect in my back more than ever


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

OP, are you a woman?

If you are, DON'T DO IT. M1T or trestolone are definitely not suitable for females.

Anavar, Epi, H-Drol or Ostarine are better options but better be careful.


----------



## M.I.D (Feb 11, 2014)

Also isn't PCT abit dif for women??


----------

